# flat rock



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

went to flatrock yesterday and checked out the conditions... seen tons of fish i have never seen before in the river. I think they were some kind of shad or somthing.Decided to fish a little and caught a few of those, boy did they smell bad... i have no idea what they were..can anyone help me find out? they were very silvery and their scales fell off when u picked them up.


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Commonly known as the Flat Rock salmon...But most of us know them as shad. Fun with the ultra light rod...


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

That's funny.



Connor4501 said:


> Commonly known as the Flat Rock salmon...But most of us know them as shad. Fun with the ultra light rod...


----------



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

is the steelhead run in the huron big? .... when abouts do the walleye start coming in


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Shad are a good sign. Walleye and steelhead will follow but only if the water levels come up.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Not too mention musky and pike.


----------



## engineer20 (Apr 17, 2015)

why are the shad there? i recall they are there and thick in october and sometimes november
spawning? stuck there? do they migrate to the detroit river/lake erie? is the whole lower river full of shad and therefore walleye? is it good to take them home and preserve them and use them as cutbait instead of buying dried baby shade from the stores?


----------

